# Vizslas in Switzerland



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday Miru and I got together with a few other Vizsla owners in Switzerland to watch our boys play in the snow. Five Vizsla boys in total!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful... they look very happy in the snow. Wish we'd get some so my Oscar would get a chance to play in it


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everybody,thanks for the beautiful photos ,Sarah!!!

It was a beautiful afternoon...and here is the" party" afterwards:Leo and Jasper happy together!


----------

